# Art Series 404



## McKinneyMike (Jul 24, 2014)

I know that this amp is 50X4 but when bridged is the output in stereo or is it 200X1 only?


----------



## Djohhan (Oct 10, 2014)

I have both amps, though right now the A404.2 is sitting in my closet because the car in which it's supposed to reside does not currently run. (Yes, I am considering putting it on the market.) Here's my take.

1) The 300/4 is a much more flexible amp. It has onboard crossover that, unlike most car amps' onboard signal processing, actually work. They are extremely flexible, offering a choice of 12dB/octave or 24dB/octave slopes over a range of 25-5kHz and adding no noise to the system. It is also a LITTLE more powerful in real life, though not enough to make a real difference. (I've never tried it with low-impedance loads; all of the speakers it drives are ~8ohms.)

2) The PPI 404.2 is considerably more compact and looks a lot cooler, both in terms of its shape and the "Art" graphics. However, it's "just"
an amp. There's no crossover on it.

Sound wise, they are absolutely identical in every way, shape, and form. Anyone who tells you otherwise is hearing with his/her imagination and not his/her ears. (Obviously, the Jello will sound different from the PPI if you use the onboard crossovers, but only because the frequency response will differ.)

And IIRC the difference between the Art Series and the Art Series .2 is that the .2's have more durable power supplies.

Which would I go with? If having a one-box amp/crossover solution is important, the Jello. If compactness and style are more important, the PPI.


----------



## McKinneyMike (Jul 24, 2014)

I own the 404. I just could not recall what the bridged output was and whether it was mono only or if it was stereo (@200WPC). Just a question.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

A404 and A404.2

[email protected], [email protected] and [email protected] bridged


----------



## McKinneyMike (Jul 24, 2014)

Thank you sir. I saw the spec sheet said 200 bridged, but I did not see the x2 in the specs. Makes sense as it is a 4 channel amp.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

No problem buddy!!!
I probably bought, repaired, recapped and sold over 100 of these beautiful Art amps over a span of a dozen year.


----------



## invictuz (Jul 16, 2012)

The beauty of the PPI Art Series Amps is the ability to run stereo AND bridged mono at the same time.

using the two channel 600.2 as an example:
Right front 2ohm 300watts stereo from *Right Channel + & -*
Left front 2ohm 300watts stereo from *Left Channel + & -*
Subwoofer 4ohm 600watts bridged from *Left + & Right -*

Works well as a 1 amp solution using a set of 3 way passive components + 1 sub


----------



## invictuz (Jul 16, 2012)

here are the specs for future use:

a100.2, a200.2, a300.2, a600.2, & a1200.2 two channel | a204.2 & a404.2 four channel









a204, a404 and Ax400


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

You can also find the complete manuals for all of the Art amps at Precision Powers website.


----------

